# Can you guess which trainers I like at the moment?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

From top to bottom:

Gazelle, Campus, Court Star, Forest Hills, Samoa, Italia, Chile 62.

These are the ones I keep at work btw.

Edit: I meant which trainer brand, but can't edit title on phone.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Reebok?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

I bet you pronounce it adeeedus instead of adidass.

It's adidass, named after Adolf (adi) Dassler.

Sorry, pet hate came to the surface there :lol:

Here's my latest sneaks... make me feel like i'm in an 80's computer game


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Nikeee


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi-Tech!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Oh Kell - you know I'm going to have to respond don't you! Adi Orig's are my favourite (and pretty much all I'll wear!). The view of my 2011 wardrobe so far...










Azzie Lo (White)
Gazelle II (Onyx & Red)
Samba 'Textile' (Black)
1609er (Sun & Blue)
Gazelle II (White & Royal)
Kopenhagen (Aluminium & Aqua)
Cup 68 'Grun' (Wheat & Camel)

Oh and a 'not available to buy in the shops', foam adidas logo, which I blagged.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

manphibian said:


> I bet you pronounce it adeeedus instead of adidass.
> 
> It's adidass, named after Adolf (adi) Dassler.
> 
> ...


Absolutely not. I know the history of Adolf and Rudolph (who set up Puma) and the rivalry between the two. I've fallen on the side of Adolf as I love old school adidas (one 's' thank you very much and always lower case a). I also have a pair of Leaders and a pair of adi Tennis in the house.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> ...one 's' thank you very much...


Owned ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

clived said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > ...one 's' thank you very much...
> ...


who's 'owned'? me?

The extra s was to highlight the pronunciation... it's hard to type words the way they sound when people say them :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Oh Kell - you know I'm going to have to respond don't you! Adi Orig's are my favourite (and pretty much all I'll wear!). The view of my 2011 wardrobe so far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we both went for the Onyx/Red Gazelles.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Looks like we both went for the Onyx/Red Gazelles.


They were easily my favourites up until a few weeks ago, then I got the Kopenhagen's in that awesome summer colourway! The good thing about the Kop's is the slightly off white sole, perfect for summer, but more so they have a proper old school feel to them, narrow but comfy. Next on the shopping list is either a pair of Rom's or Montreal's in the new colourway they are bringing out in July.

BTW, if you want to use the discount for CT I told you about, let me know.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

An originals man myself, have about 30 pairs.

Currently into iluminous ones.










Also have the gazelle's in your pic Kev, along with some blue denim suede colour ones. My current line up are the 5 mentioned, plus:










(ok not originals, but still). Also have the Ian Brown superstars.

Superstars have always been my favourites, although loving my orange ones at the moment.

Can't beat a good pair of originals


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, as it's my birthday in a couple of weeks, I added the following to my list:

Beckenbauer All Round:










Some more Samoas:










Some Dragons:










Some SL80s:










Some Marathons:










And some Kegler Supers:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You bunch of girls!!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Why on earth would any of you ever wear any of them in such random colours....

They are hideous [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]

Are you all single? :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


>


Selected size? stores have those in the sale for £45. Careful though if you're ordering online, as Dragons come up smaller (a bit like SL72s do)! I tried a pair on in an 8 and they felt like a 7, the 9 of course was too big, and they unfortunately don't do half Sizes in the dragon.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Kell said:


> And some Kegler Supers:


Loving Kegler's at the moment - and that colour combo is great.

Debating these myself:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Why on earth would any of you ever wear any of them in such random colours....
> 
> They are hideous [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]
> 
> Are you all single? :lol:


Nope. Been married 12 years.

Though it has to be said that my missus hates virtually every pair of traners.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would any of you ever wear any of them in such random colours....
> ...


I think I'm very lucky, because my G/F actually likes them and encourages me to buy them! She bought me the Kopenhagens as a surprise present after I saw them in size? and commented how much I liked them.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My recent two purchases have been a pair of Diadora Borg Gold and Star wars Superstars to match my Star Wars sweatshirt

I currently have about twenty other pairs I can choose from as we have no real dress code and work.

Nike are generally my weapon of choice


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's comforting to know that there are'nt a load of brand whores on this forum.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Samba FTW! 

Love the colourways.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Quality footwear. Just bought what must be my 10th pair of Gazelles a month or so back. Denim blue with white stripes - a bit more toned down to some on this thread.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the goodyears tbh, much better grip when i rush to the pub in em


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Unexpected update - 'just got a bit carried away and ordered myself a pair of these:


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Oh Kell - you know I'm going to have to respond don't you! Adi Orig's are my favourite (and pretty much all I'll wear!). The view of my 2011 wardrobe so far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't believe you've still got the boxes too!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

MP said:


> Can't believe you've still got the boxes too!


Yup, some pairs are still tagged & unworn (and probably won't ever be worn!), so I keep them to retain the value


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Dunlop Greenflash?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Originals 50% sale on if anyone interested. Some good bargains (but some horrific shoes too!)

Adidas 50% sale


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And Office, Size?, Crooked Tongues, Oki Ni etc

Seems like they're getting rid of a lot of stock.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I find the Addidas Originals today aren't as good quality as the original ones on sale in the 80's 90's, I've got a pair of Forest Hills and gran Slam from the early 90's and New pair bought last year and you can definatley tell the difference in quality.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> I find the Addidas Originals today aren't as good quality as the original ones on sale in the 80's 90's, I've got a pair of Forest Hills and gran Slam from the early 90's and New pair bought last year and you can definatley tell the difference in quality.


That's because back then adi originals weren't made in the far east, like they are now. 

If you have a pair of Original originals then they are worth money, especially if they are boxed. An example of some that were made in Yugoslavia... http://size.co.uk/product/adidas-origin ... -og/77750/

If you've got some from the 70's/80's that were made in mainland Europe, and are 'mint', then you are sitting on a goldmine!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just had an email from Size? to say the re-issue of ACHILL's will be arriving into stock next week! Credit Card at the ready, loooove these, very 1609er but with SL76 lace loops. 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hmmm ok Kell's post was cool.....yours was [email protected] k measuring i felt mr powell.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, my birthday came and went and I got the Samoas and the Dragons.



















I think that makes 11 or 12 pairs of adidas. For now.


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

I keep mine on the wall..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> I keep mine on the wall..... :lol: :lol:


Can I have a red pair please 

Charlie


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I recently watched a film about 80's football violence, usual crap and it was so good i forgot the name of it. But on the DVD was a documentary about Adi trainers, what was worn by different tiers of club supporters and how they used to tie in European away games with looking for trainers. Shit, for the life of me i can't remember the name of the film but i can remember the documentary. Says a lot about the film. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

STTink said:


> Shit, for the life of me i can't remember the name of the film


The film is called Away Days, and the documentary interviews the owners of transalpino.co.uk.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

kmpowell said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > Shit, for the life of me i can't remember the name of the film
> ...


That was it. Good film wasn't it.lol


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought I'd best add some class to proceedings 










I don't own that many trainers anymore, but Adidas barely ever fit my feet well although I have some sambas.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Just had an email from Size? to say the re-issue of ACHILL's will be arriving into stock next week! Credit Card at the ready, loooove these, very 1609er but with SL76 lace loops. 8)


Got a pair of Achills last week - love them! White pair are nicer than the black imo. Usually I wear these - really like them!


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

love them, where can I buy them?


manphibian said:


> I bet you pronounce it adeeedus instead of adidass.
> 
> It's adidass, named after Adolf (adi) Dassler.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

jamietd said:


> love them, where can I buy them?
> 
> 
> manphibian said:
> ...


Puma 917 Can get them cheap online, eBay etc


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Just ordered these seems a good price as £70 elsewhere!
http://www.getthelabel.com/fcp/product/ ... lour=brown


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just got these for Christmas:

Kopenhagen - winter edition.

















(Decided on the Orange laces.)

And I also bought these Rom from Crooked TOngues:










Happy. For now.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Got some Vintage Superstars at the weekend.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell- did you manage to snap yourself up one of the 500 pairs of Munchen Consortium MIGs? Munchen's are too wide for my feet unfortunately, but my god these MIGs are good quality you can really feel it in the weight!

I've just got a pair of the aChills in the OG colourway, ready for summer...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nope. Looked at them, but wasn't sure about the MBT style soles.


----------

